

Show HN: We just shipped Hammer, our new Mac app for HTML. - elliottkember
http://hammerformac.com/?

======
heliostatic
This is fantastic. I've been using LiveReload, and this is a much better
experience. I especially like the one click publishing, although I'd love the
option to specify where it gets published too -- that's one obstacle that
prevents using this at work (no prototypes outside the firewall). Still, for
personal and consulting use, definitely worth the $24 price tag.

Edit: Looks like using Anvil will address my issue.

